# Wikipedia Article on the 'Sicura' watch brand (Project)



## imp dean (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello everyone,








*Who and What*

My name is Dean, and while I am unfamiliar with the mechanics of watches, I do enjoy owning them and where else to learn more about watches that to join a forum dedicated to watch fanatics like myself? I am new to this forum, as is obvious, and the reason I have joined is because *I need guidance from well-informed members who can educate me in my quest to produce a Wikipedia article on the Sicura watch brand. *

I often contribute to Wikipedia and have been contracted to produce articles for organisations. Therefore I am familiar with structure, language and research required to produce an article for Wikipedia.

*Why I am here*

I have taken a personal interest with Sicura and I am keen to develop an article on this interesting watch brand. However, there is barely any information on this watch brand and I can only go so far in my own research.

Which brings me to you...

*If you are familiar with the history and anything related to the Sicura, please do post your knowledge, and if you have references to support the statements, they would be greatly appreciated*. *ANYTHING is useful. *

*What I know and the 'Sicura by Breitling' controversy*

The knowledge I have already gained so far from browsing these forums on this watch brand is that it has a complicated relationship with the Breitling - which is why I have included Breitling in my tags. I recognize they are two separate brands entirely, and before Ernest Schneider purchased the Breitling brand in 1979, Sicura was in its entirety completely separate. But as far as in-depth knowledge, I do not know anything else about the watch other than what can be explained in the short draft of what I already have.

*Further points and Extra info*



I think making an article on Sicura not only makes an accessible database of information that will be more clearly available to the public, I think it will serve to educate people on its Breitling-relationship more clearly, and in turn, disrupt false advertising often found in vintage auctions of the watches.


I have no access to books on watches that mention the brand and databases such as Jstor, my university library resources have helped little, if at all. I presume that most knowledge behind Sicura may unfortunately come from Breitling texts, but these are still hugely useful, as reliable resources are severely lacking on Sicura.


E.g. most website links that have good information on Sicura are 'blogs' which unfortunately has no credibility when used as references. However, I am interested in where they got that information from as the source obviously can be referenced.


If you have pictures of your own Sicura watch, and you would be happy to have them featured on the article, please do contact me.


My short draft on the introduction to Sicura:

"""" Sicura (officially Montres Sicura SA or simply Sicura SA) was a Swiss luxury watch manufacturer based in Granges, Switzerland.[1] Originally founded in 1938,[2] its early historical origins are relatively unknown, and the earliest known record of the company can be found in the Swiss Handelsregister from 2 May 1955 (refneeded). During this time, it was owned and headed by Théodore Sfaellos and shortly after by his son-in-law Ernest Frédéric Schneider after the former's passing in early 1960.

By 1975, Sicura had four watch assembly factories, a case factory and a jewel factory.[2] In 1977 Sicura began producing its first quartz watches. In April 1979, Ernest Schneider purchased the Breitling and Navitimer brand and several watch models from Willy Breitling,[3][4] merging them with the Sicura brand before eventually changing the company name, Montres Sicura AG, to Breitling AG on 29 November, 1993.

Although Breitling-branded watches were briefly produced under Montres Sicura AG before the company was renamed, the brands had no direct relationship with one another and are considered separate; ironically, watches branded Sicura are often falsely advertised in vintage auctions as "Sicura by Breitling". """" ( link to my sandbox: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Imp_dean/sandbox ) *-Disclaimer: expect in some areas that language and structure may be muddled and I implore you to correct me on my own history, mistakes in language etc as I want to create this article with your help. *

***** Overall, I need your help in developing a Wikipedia article on the watch brand Sicura. *****​
Look forward to hearing from you all! :tongue:


----------



## imp dean (Nov 1, 2019)

How it is currently coming along...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Have a look through these

https://www.birthyearwatches.com/shop/?pa_product_make=sicura&instock_products=both

If you want to use any of the images then let me know.

And here are some retail catalogue (Argos) adverts for the brand

https://issuu.com/retromash/docs/argos-no02-1974 - pages 156-159


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

imp dean said:


> How it is currently coming along...


 I think saying "Sicura was a Swiss luxury brand " is a bit of a stretch imho as they used pin pallet movements synonymous with the lower end range of watches They seem to be fetching luxury type prices in the present climate as most sellers trade on the Breitling connection and most buyers are happy to go along with that connection. But as they say just because a dogs born in a stable it doesn't make him a horse


----------



## imp dean (Nov 1, 2019)

scottswatches said:


> Have a look through these
> 
> https://www.birthyearwatches.com/shop/?pa_product_make=sicura&instock_products=both
> 
> ...


 Hi @scottswatches this is really useful, thank you. Yes using the images would be great if you wouldn't mind - I could possibly create a gallery for the 'models' section as seen on other wikipedia watch pages. But you would have to upload the images yourself to the Wikipedia due to copyright if you are the owner of the images.



andyclient said:


> I think saying "Sicura was a Swiss luxury brand " is a bit of a stretch imho as they used pin pallet movements synonymous with the lower end range of watches They seem to be fetching luxury type prices in the present climate as most sellers trade on the Breitling connection and most buyers are happy to go along with that connection. But as they say just because a dogs born in a stable it doesn't make him a horse


 I understand, good point. I will take away the word 'luxury' in the opening paragraphs to be more neutral.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

andyclient said:


> I think saying "Sicura was a Swiss luxury brand " is a bit of a stretch imho as they used pin pallet movements synonymous with the lower end range of watches They seem to be fetching luxury type prices in the present climate as most sellers trade on the Breitling connection and most buyers are happy to go along with that connection. But as they say just because a dogs born in a stable it doesn't make him a horse


 good quote on the dogs !


----------



## imp dean (Nov 1, 2019)

This may seem an odd question, but is there a different between company names? I see some website says 'Montres Sicura *SA*' and then see 'Montres Sicura *AG*'. I can imagine there is a clear explanation for this - is it something to do with Switzerland?

Thanks in advance.


----------

